

ICombinator original address / mirror - nico_h
http://code.seedlessmedia.com/iCombinator/
If one looks into the "about -&#62; more infos" page of icombinator, there is a link to this "mirror"/original. This site is usually up regarding of the state of iCombinator.net itself.
======
grinich
www.icombinator.net seems to be back up.

